# Tomei oil pump



## jsher92 (Oct 1, 2018)

I tried searching but no luck. Could someone give me an opinion on what else needs to be upgraded when changing to a Tomei oil pump ? 

I have a r32 GTR. Motor was just built with all forged internals, and the car is getting a Turbonetics 66mm single turbo. At the moment the head is stock, and the car will be tuned with a Haltech ECU. For now, i do not expect to make a whole lot of power with the car (will run on low boost for a year). For now my goal is only 400-450 HP, but more in the future after some head work. 

My question would be, what else should be done when adding the Tomei oil pump ? Tomei offers a "trade in" oil pan that has the added capacity, but its over 3,000 dollars for it. I also see greddy has a modification kit that looks like welds onto the stock pan to add oil capacity. Is this necessary for a car that will only really be daily driven and mildly tuned ? 

I know the motor comes out to change the oil pa, so in the future i will need to do this to change to a higher capacity pan, but that isn't a problem next winter. Would it be safe to just overfill the stock pan slightly ? 

Thanks !


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Ive got a Tomei oil pump on my 2.8 build. Also mildly tuned and mostly street driven with the odd track day. A 9L extended sump is just a bit of extra insurance as we all know oil issues are the Achilles heel of all RB's. 

I would do it if I was you. Another option would be the Mines Triple Flow Cam Cover Baffle Plates


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Want extra insurance then upgrade the Tomei to this.


----------

